# to late for accounts?



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

how many of you guys are still picking up accounts. i have seen quite a few in this area that are not up to my standards. i have another contractor that said he could still use some work. but it seems a little late in the year to pick them up still as they are big commercial accounts? but i think it would be worth his time to still pick them up as hes been in the bussiness for 40+ years with more then enough equipment to handle them. 

who thinks its to late to still go after them?


----------



## ChaseCreekSnow (Aug 29, 2008)

09dieselguy;931662 said:


> how many of you guys are still picking up accounts. i have seen quite a few in this area that are not up to my standards. i have another contractor that said he could still use some work. but it seems a little late in the year to pick them up still as they are big commercial accounts? but i think it would be worth his time to still pick them up as hes been in the bussiness for 40+ years with more then enough equipment to handle them.
> 
> who thinks its to late to still go after them?


I'm not positive exactly what you are asking...If you are asking if it is too late to get work..it is never too late to pick up work.I just got a new one yesterday. Some people just wait till the last minute or second in this case..
Now if you are looking to build a route this late, I think you are screwed. I start getting my stuff together in August/september.
In the case of your contractor friend, i think that would be more of his call...Only he knows if he has the necessary equipment/subs to handle a new account.
Personally, I could definitely handle more work than what i have..


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

what im asking is.

i have a contractor that told me that he would give me a commission for each job i can land for him in our area.he has a huge equipment list and if theres something he needs to finish a job he will find it. i dont think its ever to late to get more work. alot of the places around here that hes looking at will require heavy equipment and constant attention. i have known the contractor for a long time but he says its a little late in the season to bet picking up contracts for some of the big places. a few of the lots that i have looked at for him see to be rather dirty. half clean and the back half is always dirty. during the bussiness hours the lots are less then tolerable for me and im sure they are far from ok. 

whats the best way to confront someone at the bussiness about taking over the property?

im doing this all in a favor for the contractor. hes trying to train me to do this by my self down the road.


----------

